# My best tip EVER!



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Utah Jazz season opener last night!

After 2 trips with DF I drop off at the airport. And my first airport drop-off since Going Pro! and had a comfort ride re-match for 38 minutes east. Most likely Park City. Perfect! Minus the Jazz game was starting in 20 minutes. Declined that nice Comfort Ride :confusion: (I would have started the night approx $70 in hour half). Head downtown, park the van 2 blocks from arena, hop a scooter and fly 16 mph down South Temple. Thinking is it wise going this fast down the bike lane on a scooter ?‍♂ !?!? Get to my nose bleed a minute before tip off.

Jazz Win!
Washington Nations crush Astros and Win game 2!

1 minute left of Jazz game I bee line for a scooter and off to the van. Wait for surge that never hits :frown: and finally just flip on the app for Comfort/XL only. Nothing.... nothing.... after 10 minutes flip on X as well so I don't miss at least something.

Finally .... PING .... Pro telling me it's going to be a drop off somewhere up by the U. Nice elderly man and we talk about the game and the Jazz. I mention I need to get tickets for next Wednesday to the Jazz vs Clippers for me and my son.

PAX: "I have two tickets if you would like them"

"Wow! Really! That is very generous of you! Would certainly appreciate that."

PAX: "Let me un-list them and I'll send them to you"

2 tix lower bowl row 17 section next to mid court. Probably $200 seats. Resale ranging from $200-400.

*My Best Tip EVER! *???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My best tip ever...?

The manager of a Strachans ice cream...

On the way to get her I called...

I mentioned my best tip would be ice cream...

She brought me a cup of sweet ice cream...

We had a nice long trip...$30 total...

And as she exited my car....

Handed me $20 in singles for a tip...

And the sweetest smile...

That a monkey could ever hope for...8>)

Rakos


----------

